# The pool’s open!



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We opened the pool last week, and Sunday was our first real pool day. Pippa and Watson had a blast--and have pretty much slept since then  .


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

LOVE those pictures. So graceful coming off the ledge in the 4th pic. I am so jealous. I want a pool so bad and I know Koda would love it, just not feasible for us at this point.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> So graceful coming off the ledge in the 4th pic.


Hahaha, I know, right? Like a little baby penguin :doh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I would love to have a pool....


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like they had fun. The pictures are awesome. I was going to say that I loved the one of them coming up out of the pool together but I also love the one of them sleeping, and laying by the pool and ... well... all of them are great.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the pictures. How old are they? The lighter color one looks pretty young.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

awesome pics!!! love the 4th and 3rd one... yours dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Love the pictures. How old are they? The lighter color one looks pretty young.


Pippa is 15 months old, and Watson (the lighter one) is 7 months old--still puppies!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW... first picture really makes me smile.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are such beautiful, priceless pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Great pics.My wife wants a pool so bad she's thinking of selling our house to get one with more land.I love the first pic great action shot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pippa and Watson*

What beautiful pictures of Pippa and Watson and I LOVE YOUR POOL!!
They sure had a good time!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures-love the third one of them looking out, they're beautiful!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg that is awesome! They are too cute. love te pic of both of them in the pool staring out


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Your dogs look great! It does look like they had a really good time. Watson is a handsome boy.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Love those pictures, and oh my gosh, your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

What great pictures and beautiful dogs. Makes me want a pool even more!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Summer is here!!!! Yipee Skippy!! Great shots. Those pups are having too much fun.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

AlanK said:


> WOW... first picture really makes me smile.


Me too! I was grinning through all of them! Fabulous pics!


----------

